# 100 Watt HID Mod - 8000 Lumens (estimated)



## jayrob (Apr 28, 2012)

*Following a tutorial* posted here on CPF:
100W HID Mod, Est 8000 Lumen, Est Price: Just over $200.00 USD


...I built one of these mods for a customer, and I think I may have to build one for myself now!


The tutorial links parts, and shows how to insulate the metal reflector to keep the heat away from the inner workings.


* I followed the tutorial mostly the same, but I used JB weld to glue the heat shield material to the metal reflector instead of duct tape.


* And I mounted the ballast on the side of the light instead of at the bottom. (customer asked me to see if the legs can be kept in tact)










*Here's some pictures* of the mod I did, and some beam shots as well! 













































This thing is unbelievable!


Had to show it... 












*Here's* some interesting information on HID vs Halogen:


Lighting from an HID bulb is up to 10 times more durable than halogen. Vibrations can cause damage to a halogen filament, but there is nothing to break inside an HID bulb. Instead of using a filament as it's source of light output, an hid bulb generates a xenon arc that jumps between two diodes to emit its light output. This electrical arc is similar to the lighting in the sky, so in a sense, hid xenon bulbs are what you might call "lightning in a bottle!" Pretty cool huh?!! These light sources also produce a white to blue-white light in the 4300K to 6000K color range that is safer due to the fact that it is closer to the color of natural daylight.


The color temperature of daylight is close to 4300K, which is why we as human beings that see best during the daylight are able to see more vividly with a 4300K hid kit compared to 2300K from halogen bulbs. 


The light output from a 35W 4300K HID Xenon lamp is about 300% more visible light than a 55W halogen bulb.


And this build is 100 Watts HID! 


HID also consumes much less power, and generates much less heat during operation...






*Also,* I'm in the process of building a 75 Watt HID in a Mag host! 

It will be using 3 X Feilong 6000mAh 32650’s because you need 12 volts...

From what I have read, the ebay HID flashlights are not great for 'throw', but are 'flood type'. 

I plan on trying to get a great 'thrower' for my mod. 

It’s going to be a custom build using aluminum tubing to adapt the round ballast to the Mag host. Because the ballast is a little larger in diameter than the mag barrel...

I will use an aluminum reflector, and a borofloat glass lens to handle heat.

Should be a week or two, and I will have the first build.

It should be awesome... 

*Edit:* Finished the Mag mod shown here:
http://laserpointerforums.com/f66/75-watt-hid-mag-mod-estimated-5000-lumens-74724.html













*Click here to see my list of projects and tutorials!*


----------



## jmpaul320 (Apr 28, 2012)

omg


----------



## KuanR (May 9, 2012)

Jay does top notch work, and I can't wait to receive this light when I arrive! 

Don't hesitate to have Jay build one for you


----------



## missionaryman (May 12, 2012)

Eager to see the mag mod version


----------



## TEEJ (May 12, 2012)

:huh:


----------



## jayrob (May 12, 2012)

KuanR said:


> Jay does top notch work, and I can't wait to receive this light when I arrive!
> 
> Don't hesitate to have Jay build one for you



:thanks:

It's ready for you! Just contact me when you get back... I think your going to like it!










missionaryman said:


> Eager to see the mag mod version



Me too! 

Just waiting on a couple more parts...

I have tested an aluminum Mag reflector - just holding it over the HID bulb of this build, and it can be set to a tight spot. So that is what I'll be going for. Not sure yet if I will be able to make it focusable, but for sure I'll be able to adjust the position of the ballast/bulb, in order to get the best throw...


----------



## jayrob (May 26, 2012)

missionaryman said:


> Eager to see the mag mod version




Sorry about the double post, but just finished the Mag version that you said you were 'eager to see'... 
75 Watt HID Mag Mod! Estimated 5000 Lumens...


----------



## bluegrod (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello, this message is for jayrob. I am new to this site and would like some information on some of your builds but I apologize I am confused as to how to order or how to contact you. I tried leaving a private message but was unable to do so. If you could please let me know how to contact you and place an order it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## DutchR (Oct 10, 2012)

dang, that light is amazing!


if i missed it, how heavy is it?


----------



## jayrob (Oct 11, 2012)

I never weighed it, but it belongs to KuanR, who had me build it for him...

So you may be able to message him for the weight of the light with the custom battery installed...





bluegrod said:


> Hello, this message is for jayrob. I am new to this site and would like some information on some of your builds but I apologize I am confused as to how to order or how to contact you. I tried leaving a private message but was unable to do so. If you could please let me know how to contact you and place an order it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you



Hi,

There is a minimum post count before you can send a PM here, but you can also register over at LPF and you can PM me there. Here's my list of lights, kits, and other stuff! 

Or let me know your email and I'll contact you...


----------



## KuanR (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey Jay, looks like you might be making a few more of these 

For those interested, it weights around 6-7 pounds. I don't have a scale to confirm but it feels around that weight, and it's not tiring to carry it because the Lipo battery is much lighter than the original lead acid battery.

This is THE light that really makes people go WOW, especially compared to my other LED lights


----------



## bdbwtie (Oct 13, 2012)

Do you think this is something a somewhat of a handyman could do?


----------



## DutchR (Oct 14, 2012)

I have been toying around with the idea of buying that 100w HID setup on ebay and modding an old Qbeam for hunting pigs at night. I only wish to make the beam tighten up, i wonder what type of lens i can put on it to do that....

ill have to order some up.


----------



## jayrob (Oct 14, 2012)

KuanR said:


> Hey Jay, looks like you might be making a few more of these
> 
> For those interested, it weights around 6-7 pounds. I don't have a scale to confirm but it feels around that weight, and it's not tiring to carry it because the Lipo battery is much lighter than the original lead acid battery.
> 
> This is THE light that really makes people go WOW, especially compared to my other LED lights



It's a good tutorial that I linked in the first post... 

It's easy to do, you just have to gather the parts and get the correct size battery. But Lips has the batteries I believe...


----------



## Lips (Oct 15, 2012)

Jay

I think a new smaller and lighter version of that ballast is available on ebay now too... Says 75w but its same power and made by same company...


----------



## jayrob (Oct 16, 2012)

Lips said:


> Jay
> 
> I think a new smaller and lighter version of that ballast is available on ebay now too... Says 75w but its same power and made by same company...



Ahh, thanks for that!

I'll have to check that out!


----------

